# amp footswitch help..



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi guys

I have a bass amp with a footswitch input in the front.
It works like this...tip is for distortion and ring is effects. ( I know this because thats whats written on the amp right beside the input jack).

I found an old footswitch that I hopped would work. Its a simple box with just one 1/4 " output jack and a foot swtich on top (actualt there is an LED light besides the switch but lets not make things more confusing then they should be).

Bottom line, this switch didnt work properly. 
I think its the switch itself that is causing the problem. I think I remember this box as an "on / off" type box and I dont think its what I need...

SO...what kind of switch do I need for this application and is there a wireing diagram I can follow to make it all work.
On another but related note, do I use a "speaker " type cable or should I be using a "shielded" guitar type cable from the switch box to the amp?

AS allways, any help is greatly appreciated....


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Unless I am misuderstanding you, the jack would have to of a type that would be able to allow for switching between the tip and and the ring...not just a "typical" 1/4" jack. 

I assume that you would only be able to choose/switch BETWEEN "distortion" and "effects" with the original switching system....or is it that BOTH (distortion and effects) are "on"
OR 
BOTH (distortion and effects) are "off"

What is the make and model of the amp. Someone might have the amp and factory footswitch and be able to help sort this out.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

I'm not sure to understand the thing about the "tip" and the "ring" but this reminds me of something that happened not to long ago and might help you (but beware : I felt... kind of stupid afterwards !)
I changed the cable that goes from my footswitch to the amp (2 switches on the footswitch, one to engage the lead channel, the other to engage the boost) and nothing worked. Thought that the footswitch was broken, called the tech (the amp was new) to be tolded that the cable has to be with stereo jacks


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuyB said:


> I'm not sure to understand the thing about the "tip" and the "ring" but this reminds me of something that happened not to long ago and might help you (but beware : I felt... kind of stupid afterwards !)
> I changed the cable that goes from my footswitch to the amp (2 switches on the footswitch, one to engage the lead channel, the other to engage the boost) and nothing worked. Thought that the footswitch was broken, called the tech (the amp was new) to be tolded that the cable has to be with stereo jacks


I think this is the whole issue in a nutshell. Also, we might be getting "jacks" and "plugs" mixed up a bit in our posts. However, stereo jacks will need stereo plugs to make use of both the tip and ring functions. There may be other wiring options available, depending on the circuit. This can get complicated...depending on how you want the circuit to function.

Also, to clarify, electronics is my hobby and I'm still in the early stages of learning ......SO......maybe I'm "out to lunch" with all/some of the above.

Knowing the make and model of amp would be a helpful starting point.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

You need a dual footswitch with a stereo (TRS) jack and stereo cable. Then one switch works the dist, and the other the effects, like this...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the pic Sneaky. I agree with your suggestion. 

Gives you 'A' & 'B' along with 'A' or 'B'

Doesn't seem all that difficult to build...but might be cheaper to buy given the costs of the individual parts.

Here is Canadian supplier of parts (maybe not the enclosure)

http://www.roadrageprogear.com/parts.html

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

HI Guys

sorry for the delay in getting this information to you...I was out..

First of all the amp is a Dynabass 400H head...
From the manual..
"A dual footswitch can be used to switch the Distortion and the Effects 
ON and OFF.
The footswitch uses a standard TSR 1/4" based dual footswitch (eg Yorkville AFS-2) When either effect is activated, the corresponding LED's on the amp wil illuminate on and off "

If I know the wireing and the type of switches involved, I could probably build one on the cheap. 

Or do you think I can be "not so cheap" and just buy the appropriate switch?
Thanks again for your patience


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> HI Guys
> 
> sorry for the delay in getting this information to you...I was out..
> 
> ...


I think you got confused about your plugs, GT!:smile:

The standard 1/4" guitar-style plug comes in TWO kinds! The traditional one has a tip and a long barrel. It is considered a mono plug 'cuz you have only one hot signal point (the tip) and the barrel is grounded.

The other kind is usually called a stereo plug. It has a tip, a ring below it and then the long barrel. So it has two hot connections, the tip and ring.

You have two functions to switch. That's why you need a stereo plug. The barrel will be common ground.

When you plug a mono plug into a stereo jack, the ring terminal gets shorted out to the barrel. That's why it doesn't work.

As far as "rolling your own", it's not that hard. However, even if you consider your labour to be free, you should pay attention to the cost of the parts. You'll need the box first and trying to find one that's the proper shape for a footswitch is not as easy as you might assume. Rectangular boxes are available from companies like Hammond and are carried by most electronics stores. Unfortunately, rectangular boxes are not easy to switch by stomping with your foot. You'd probably prefer a sloping style. This moves you up into a much more expensive price level.

Then you'll need the switches and the jacks, plus a cable to connect the box to the amp. Do you need separately shielded lines or does your amp switch with just DC level switching? If it's DC switching you won't need a shield. If it's not, you'll need something with shielded pairs.

After you figure it out, try to find a store willing to cut only 10' from a reel!

If you're really experienced and live in a larger town with more source options you'll probably figure out ways to stickhandle around these obstacles. I'm just cautioning you to check things out first. There's a natural tendency when you're "new" to assume that anything you want in electronics is not only actually made but readily available. Unfortunately, this is just not true at all.

Buying a ready-made product is much quicker and maybe even less expensive.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wild Bill said:


> If it's DC switching you won't need a shield. If it's not, you'll need something with *shielded pairs*.
> 
> After you figure it out, try to find a store willing to cut only 10' from a reel!
> 
> ...


If you decide to build your own, Sherwood Systems (linked to Sherwood Music on Ottawa St, Kitchener) *might* have shielded pairs cable and they sell by the foot. I'd phone to check first. They probably have the stereo plugs also.

Sayal Electronics (across from the Toyota plant in Cambridge) will likely have an enclosure with a sloping top...but, as Wild Bill said, the price might make you go pale.

I think Road Rage (link I gave you above) has reasonable prices for the jacks switches, LED's, LED holders, etc.

Let us know if you "roll your own" (quoting Wild Bill) or decide to buy.

Hope this helps.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

thanks for all your input...
To wild Bill....please please please can you just for once STOP being so logical and informative. How many times have you stopped someone from doing something that would eventualy cost them 2X or 3X what they should of paid in the first place. You sir have placed "the school of hard knocks" out of business.
Thanks for taking the time...I have learned more from your posts then any other source I can think of...

To Greco..if you dont allready know about it, please keep this under your hat OK. In Waterloo, there is a shop called Q Components. They are a full Eminence speaker dealer. Besides that, they have a great parts catalog that they will sell you from. eg...Switchcraft adapters, BR20 guitar cable (by the foot),14 guage speaker cable, Neutrik adapters, speaker clamps, grills etc etc... I'm going to call them today to see if they carry blank foot switch boxes and DPDT switches...what fun is there in buying a geat premade switch box....

thanks guys....allways apreciated..


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have been to Q Components in the past. Great place! BTW.... It is a fairly well known supplier among the members of this forum

I'm not sure that they have any small enclosures and/or DPDT stompbox switches.

Did you find out which type of wire you need? (i.e., shielded or unshielded)

Please let me know what you find.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## rodgersk24 (Sep 13, 2009)

Also, if you don't mind, when you find out which wire works, could you please post how you wired it up?

Thanks!

Kyle


----------



## rodgersk24 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey,

Did anyone figure out how to wire up this thing? Just curious!

Thanks!

Kyle


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Just an update...
close by in Cambridge the L&M store stock the APEX dual footswitch and it comes with a 10' sterio cable. All for the grand price of $21.75 +tax.
Got the switch, plugged it in and it works as it should.
L&M sell the dual APEX switch online for the same price.
Again , WildBill talks me into something that I should of had enough sense to figure out myself.
Life is good...


----------

